# Want to spend Jan/Feb in the Algarve



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

My wife and I plus "Spike" (the boxer dog) are thinking of spending January and February in the Algarve in '07. We have travelled extensively in France and once camped in Northern Spain in the Bay of Rosas but apart from that our experience of Spain and Portugal is limited.
I do not have a problem finding campsite's we could use in France on the way down but Spain and then Portugal we have hardly any experience.
As we are on a fixed income we would like to stay on sites, but not on all singing (subsequently expensive) and dancing sites. Just somewhere clean with water and electricity.
With all the knowledgable travellers on this site can anyone offer any help please.
John


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John

Have a look at this site, it might be of interest to you, you can purchase a book with info on camping in Portugal.

http://www.motorhometrails.com/


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi.
We (VONNIE & FRANK,Go to the Algarve each year end of Jan/Feb, send an email to [email protected] for Von she will give you loads of info
Regards Frank


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*Jan and Feb in Portugal*

Hi John got your email that my hubby frank asked you to send and I tried to reply but I dont think it went. Anyway I would rather keep the post going as there are lots of other people who will come up with very useful info for you. 
First query, yes you do get discounts for long stays on sites, usually 50% for 30 days. Prices vary, but if we pay more than 10 euros (about £7) a night including lecci we think we are overcharged. If there is any specific site or town you wish to stay on/in please ask as I have charges for most of them.
Second query - the weather - Jan and Feb are a bit like early summer here, can be very sunny and warm and then sometimes you get rain and wind. I'd say about 16c to 22c is about average. Very nice in the sun but a bit nippy out of it and chilly in the evenings.
Feel free to ask away about anything else. And by the way don't worry too much about gas as you can get UK bottles filled on the Algarve.
Vonnie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Jan and Feb in Portugal*



vonnie said:


> And by the way don't worry too much about gas as you can get UK bottles filled on the Algarve.
> Vonnie


Is this true?? The red 12/13kg propane bottles?

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JohnH said:


> My wife and I plus "Spike" (the boxer dog) are thinking of spending January and February in the Algarve in '07. We have travelled extensively in France and once camped in Northern Spain in the Bay of Rosas but apart from that our experience of Spain and Portugal is limited.
> I do not have a problem finding campsite's we could use in France on the way down but Spain and then Portugal we have hardly any experience.
> As we are on a fixed income we would like to stay on sites, but not on all singing (subsequently expensive) and dancing sites. Just somewhere clean with water and electricity.
> With all the knowledgable travellers on this site can anyone offer any help please.
> John


John,

Just some general info on Portugal, it's a couple of years old now so somebody might be able to update it.

The best or only site guide for Portugal is "Roteiro Campista" Camping Portugal. www.roteiro-campista.pt ISBN 0874-0909 (2005 edition) This is an excellent guide.

We usually stay on Camping Olhao it's a very popular site in the winter. It's situated near Faro almost central on the Algarve, for days out.

Good shopping in Olhao and you can take the train to Lagos which is well worth a visit. If you like dining out Lagos is a must.

This list was compiled in September and October 2003.

We stayed at or visited all the places listed. Some places are rapidly developing into concentrated tourist areas and these parking places maybe swallowed up. The free camping places could be very busy in the winter period (Dec. - April).

I've also included the English language radio station (Kiss FM 101.2) which broadcasts on the Algarve only.

In the last few years free camping on the Algarve has become a problem with so many campers wintering in Portugal. It is usually quieter on the western Algarve (west of Lagos) it's even quieter on the west coast but can be very windy at times

Central and West Coast

BARRAGEM PEGO DE ALTER. 
(Commonly called Pego by the Brits) Signed off the N 253 Alcacer to Montemor road 6 miles from Alcacer. Excellent long stay place with plenty of parking. Very popular with the Brits on their way home after their winter tour. Spring water available half way up hill. Toilet and shower also available. Tends to get very busy with locals at weekends from Easter onwards.

BARRAGEM DE MONTERGIL. 
Situated on the N2 between Abrantes and Montemor. Entrance to camping area along side Shell garage. Water available. Trees could cause problems on entering for large outfits.

PORTO COVO. 
Small village south of Sines on coast road. Plenty of parking on north side of village on cliffs. Toilets and spring water available, municipal market.

Many beachside parking places between Sines and Porto Covo. One of our favourite spots.

VILA NOVA DE MILFONTES. 
On N 390. Town on river estuary. Good parking spots at Praia de Furness other side of river from Milfontes. Go south from Milfontes on N 390 over bridge next road on the right signed Furness.

ALMOGRAVE. 
Signed off N 393. Small village on coast good parking on cliffs above beach. Spring water available and the cleanest toilets in Portugal (closed at night).

PRAIA DE ODECEIXE. 
Signed off N 120. Poor parking in village. Very good parking on other side of estuary from village. Take unmade road on north side of bridge on N 120. Spring water available.

ALJEZUR. 
Praia de Amoreiro signed from N 120 north of town. Monte Clerigo signed from N 120 south of town. Municipal market in town on riverside. Parking area behind market toilets and water available.

VILA DO BISPO. 
Don't go into town centre as streets are very narrow. Take the main exit for the town from the N 125 and this will take you to the supermarket and water. In town follow the sings for Praia do Castelejo then Praia da Cordoama.

Cordoama is an isolated beach down an unmade road and is good for long stays. At Caselejo parking is very limited. During the surfing season both beaches are very crowded.

Algarve

Between Sagres and Cape St Vincent there is parking on the cliff tops. Usually very windy short term only.

SAGRES HARBOUR. 
Parking on the quayside for small outfits only. For the larger outfits there limited parking in various places in the town and on the seafront. Water is available at the harbour. Toilets at the harbour restaurant. The fish auction takes place late afternoon at the fish dock complex. If you do attend sit very still or you could be the proud owner of a 100kg box of squid.

INGRINA. 
Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Raposeira. Limited parking next to the beach.

BARRANCO. 
Not signed but take same turn off as Ingrina then fork right in 150 metres. Unmade road (bad in places) for 3.5 miles to very isolated beach. Mainly used by windsurfers.

Water is available on the right about 200-300 metres from the traffic lights on the Ingrina road.

BOCA DO RIO. 
Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Budens (Ecomarche for cheap fuel at junction) then tarmac road to beach. Good for long term parking very popular spot in winter. Can get very windy at times. Water and toilets available next village (west) Selema a 15 minute bike ride. Bread is available from a caravan that is parked in Selema square opposite the toilets.

LAGOS. 
Parking behind the railway station in large car park in front of school. Toilets at the Marina. On the road from Lagos to Meia Praia garage on right, parking on urbanisation behind garage. Some parking on hard standings between seashore and road between Lagos and Meia Praia

MEIA PRAIA. 
Signed from Lagos parking beachside in sand dunes.

BARRAGEM DA BRAVURA. 
Signed off N 125 at Odiaxere. Water available at windmill on leaving Odiaxere.

ALVOR. 
Plenty of parking on seafront at eastern end of town near Ocandeerio Restaurant. For parking west of town follow signs for Zona Ribeirina park among palms and oleandas in car park. Could be a problem in the wet. Also parking behind swimming pool.

PRAIA DA ROCHA. 
Limited parking for vans at eastern end of promenade opposite Hotel Concorde also parking behind Hotel Concorde at lower level.

Praia da Rocha and Alvor more or less run into together along seashore with hotels and apartments.

ARMACAO DE PERA. 
Parking on car park at western end of town and at the eastern end parking behind football pitch.

QUARTEIRA. 
Parking at Praia Forte Novo at the eastern end of the town.

FUZETA. 
Go through village and parking on sea front car park next to camp site (camp site usually very crowded).

PEDRAS D'EL REI. 
Clearly signed off N 125 west of Tavira. Follow road to lagoon turn right and parking area ahead.

CABANAS. 
Enter village then turn left at seashore limited parking at far end of coast road. Water tap in municipal bin area on right.

PRAIA DA MANTA ROTA. 
Parking on large beach car park behind sand dunes. Water available.

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border)
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town
GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most european gas bottles.
Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems but we were OK (at 6.7m)

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit.

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RVs filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks.
They are open seven days a week.
If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246 
The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English.

KISS FM. 101.2 FM ENGLISH NEWS PROGRAMS ON THE ALGARVE

Monday - Friday News, Sport & Weather.

08.30, 09.30, 10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Saturday News & Sport.

10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00. 20.00

Sunday News & Sport

09.00, 10.30, 12.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Sports Report

Monday - Friday 19.30


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

I am always amazed by the information which you all have regarding touring. If a place exists it appears that one of the MF forum members has been there. Many thanks to Don and to Von and Frank for their help.
I have only one open question of both, I use standard propane bottles you can get replaced at any garage etc. The implication was that you can get these filled in Portugal, is that correct? Or have I had a senior moment, again?
Many thanks
John


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JohnH said:


> I am always amazed by the information which you all have regarding touring. If a place exists it appears that one of the MF forum members has been there. Many thanks to Don and to Von and Frank for their help.
> I have only one open question of both, I use standard propane bottles you can get replaced at any garage etc. The implication was that you can get these filled in Portugal, is that correct? Or have I had a senior moment, again?
> Many thanks
> John


John,,

You can get your Calor bottles refilled at the following

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border) 
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town 
GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most european gas bottles. 
Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems but we were OK (at 6.7m)

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit.

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RVs filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks. 
They are open seven days a week. 
If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246 
The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English.

Enjoy your trip we might be there ourselves

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

More and more sites in the popular areas have gas bottle collection and filling services....told that turn-around was about 2 hours.....just ask at reception.


----------

